# not enough space for object heap - Trotz mehr RAM?



## pocketom (10. Jun 2009)

Das leuchtet mir grad einfach überhaupt nicht ein:


Maven moniert plötzlich das nicht mehr genug Speicher verfügbar ist (java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: PermGen space). Ich sehe nach und stelle fest das ich bereits 1 GB reserviert habe und bei 2 GB RAM insgesamt auch nicht noch mehr reservieren kann. Ok, die Kiste schnell auf 4 GB RAM aufgerüstet und -Xmx1536m -XX:MaxPermSize=512m für die MAVEN_OPTS gesetzt (vorher -Xmx1024m -XX:MaxPermSize=512m).

Resultat:

Error occurred during initialization of VM
Could not reserve enough space for object heap
Could not create the Java virtual machine.


Von ~3,5 GB sind dabei noch 2,5 GB verfügbar laut Task-Manager??? Ich habe 2 GB zusätzlich eingebaut, aber nur 512 MB mehr Heap reserviert??? Mir ist im MOment nicht soganz klar was ich verbockt habe, vielliecht kann mir grad schnell wer helfen 


OS: WinXP
VM: 1.6.0_14-b08


----------



## MiDniGG (10. Jun 2009)

Hm. Das Einzige auf das ich jetzt tippen könnte wäre diese BETA der JRE... Kam das Problem zufällig erst nach dem letzten Update? Sonst müsstest Du ja schon einiges geändert haben, dass Du plötzlich das doppelte an Speicher benötigst...


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (10. Jun 2009)

Lass doch mal das MaxPermSize weg (siehe MaxPermSize and how it relates to the overall heap).
... und was passiert, wenn Du auf 2GB gehst? Mehr wird dann schwierig, zumindest auf 32Bit-Maschinen, wo einzelne Prozesse wie die VM normalerweise nicht mehr als 2 GB allokieren können.


----------



## pocketom (10. Jun 2009)

Das sollte eigentlich keine Beta sein, ich denk mal das ist die build Nummer...? Ich benötige eigentlich auch nicht das Doppelte an Speicher, es war/ist nur so das 1024m nicht mehr ganz auszureichen scheinen und da die 2 GB RAM genau 17,40 € gekostet haben...

Wenn ich -XX:MaxPermSize=512m rausnehme (lt. Maven Doku soll man das aber auf min 256 setzen?) dann geht es bis ~ -Xmx1600m, dann ist Schluss. Dabei ist dann jedoch immer noch ~ 1,5 GB RAM im System verfügbar - ungenutzt. 

:-?


----------



## Ark (10. Jun 2009)

Kann es sein, dass man für derartige Größenordnungen die 64-Bit-Version von Java benötigt? Ich denke nämlich auch, dass da das Problem zu suchen sein wird.

Ark


----------



## Marco13 (10. Jun 2009)

Hmja, ganz allgemein ist (zumindest auf 32bit Systemen) i.a. bei ca. 1.5 GB Schluss.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jun 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Hmja, ganz allgemein ist (zumindest auf 32bit Systemen) i.a. bei ca. 1.5 GB Schluss.


Zumindest auf Windows Systemen (win32 erlaubt nicht mehr RAM für einen Prozess), auf Linux geht es bis ca. 3GiB mit ein paar Tricks und Solaris kann nahe an die magische 4GiB Grenze gehen.


----------

